# BLI CV QUESTION



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

I have two BLI diesels. A Paragon 2 and a Paragon 3. Does anyone know if there are CVs to adjust the flash rate and/or the flash time of the ditch lights

I posted this question here because I thought some who hang out in Beginner Questions might be getting sick of me :laugh:

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't be 'bluesy'...

We thrive on questions from our fellow 
modellers. Don't shy away...ask away.
Nothing is too minor for us...or too major.

Don


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

DonR said:


> Don't be 'bluesy'...
> 
> We thrive on questions from our fellow
> modellers. Don't shy away...ask away.
> ...


Nice username reference :thumbsup:

I did email BLI but it takes a day for them to get back and because of the holiday (here in the states) I don't expect to hear back until Wed. at the earliest. Thought I might get lucky here and get an answer sooner.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You should have got a CV chart with your engine. check for flash rate. I have a few BLI locos, all steamers so no ditch lights. I can't help.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

mopac said:


> You should have got a CV chart with your engine. check for flash rate. I have a few BLI locos, all steamers so no ditch lights. I can't help.


Yes there is a list of CVs in the owner's manuals but none are for those functions. There are a few CVs that are not clear to me what function they control and it only says "see tech manual" in the owners manual. Based on this I'm hoping there is a way to adjust these functions. I know it can be done with some other decoders.

By the way, what is the tech manual and why don't they include that with the engine as well?


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

*Function Key Mapping*

In the BLI Paragon 3 Manual, starting on pg. 16 is Function Key Mapping Instructions. It looks like you can program a function key to operate the ditch or mars lights, however it doesn't make a reference to flash rate, might possibly be worth a little investigation.

Fred


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

fredbon said:


> In the BLI Paragon 3 Manual, starting on pg. 16 is Function Key Mapping Instructions. It looks like you can program a function key to operate the ditch or mars lights, however it doesn't make a reference to flash rate, might possibly be worth a little investigation.
> 
> Fred


Thanks for that info.

I did get an email from a BLI representative today. I was told that there is no CV assigned to flash rate or time. however I was also informed of some information that others might find helpful...

As I said earlier, I have a Paragon 2 and a Paragon 3. It turns out some early Paragon 3's ditch lights only flash for as long as the horn is played, no longer. BLI will update the decoder software for free to correct this so the lights flash for a few seconds after the horn (like the Paragon 2)...better than nothing.

If anyone else has a Paragon 3 with this symptom and wants it fixed contact BLI.


----------

